# Molly just because part 2



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

We went to a different park this afternoon. She loved it but saw some signs for poison ivy so we stayed on the path That's all I need her getting into something like that. It was freezing cold and the waves were crashing against the rocks. I think in her head she was thinking "why did Willow and Jake swim yesterday and here it's so cold?"

She had fun and posed so well and we had not one treat on us she is getting good at this Sorry for all the Molly pics today it was a Molly kind of day There is even a bum shot for Lexi&Beemer


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lovely girl - she looks so pretty, even her bottom is beautiful.
Has she just been groomed? 
I love that second picture.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Her last groom was about 1 month ago she is due soon. Her fur grows so fast! Thanks


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Yaheeee! More Molly  That last one has brought a tear to my eye, what a wonderful, poignant poo she is. It's like the littlest hobo ' there's a voice that keeps on callin' me, down the road is where I'll always be!'. I'm going to save that photo. Please post more, I love 'em xx


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Yaheeee! More Molly  That last one has brought a tear to my eye, what a wonderful, poignant poo she is. It's like the littlest hobo ' there's a voice that keeps on callin' me, down the road is where I'll always be!'. I'm going to save that photo. Please post more, I love 'em xx


Aww how cute Littlest Hobo was one of my favorite shows when I was a kid I watched it all the time ...well maybe I was a tween not sure He always did good deeds. I am not sure but I think it was Canadian made Thanks so much Marion You make me laugh! We still have replays of Littlest Hobo on Sundays here that show always made me cry


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Umm where is Poppy's just because.....I love her and think she is so cute


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Aw it _was_ great wasn't it, real feel good stuff. I used to love Huck Finn too, I think that was a Canadian production, I could watch them both now! Modern tv is rubbish  Here's a hello from Poppy (please ignore our terrible patio!). Renee I love your posts, they always make me smile (or snigger)


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

OMG that is one of the best Poppy pics so far love her stretched out paws and love how the leaf looks like it's on her head and the white patch kinda looks like a little crown. She is such a princess! I always enjoy your posts too they always make me laugh from the "dirty girl" ones to the "amazing advice ones" I have chuckled many times because of you and Tracey! Oh did I just admit to that


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Ha ha, never noticed the leaf tiara! Thank you Renee


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Ha ha, never noticed the leaf tiara! Thank you Renee


Just too cute ha!! Love it


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

For Marion


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

We love Molly so much and what lovely long legs poppy has

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> We love Molly so much and what lovely long legs poppy has
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Still driving to pick up Jake:car: not sure when I will get there Maybe we can do a trade off Jake for Molly


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Gorgeous pics of Molly & poppy, great comparison shot of the littlest hobo too renee!
I love Poppys white mop top - infant her face reminds me of willow's - but obviously in black! X


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> For Marion


Ha ha, aw, that's just too brilliant!!! I knew there was something in your picture. In fact the hobo picture is a cross between your Molly photo and the Cockapoo Days front cover (with Willow and Jake in the shafts of sunlight) truly unbeatable  what a lovely thread.

Tracey, thank you, yes Poppy occasionally reminds me of a pied Willow too (especially before her face was trimmed) but she's yet to leave me a stinky parcel, maybe that gift is yet to come. What are the signs to look out for Donna, she's wilful, doesn't listen and steals tea towels at the moment.....xxx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Stair pooping is definitely next!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Marion do not make fun of Willow's poo's! I made that mistake and the Molly pee'd on her new bed remember Willow has powers and can make our poo's do pee and poo in strange places

Ya I love that hobo and molly pic and they were going in opposite directions


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

I recant, I recant! Forgive me Willow


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Everyone better watch out. I wouldn't let willow up on the table last night so she peed an her bed 
Honestly she is s very sweet girl. Just don't piss her off 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Everyone better watch out. I wouldn't let willow up on the table last night so she peed an her bed
> Honestly she is s very sweet girl. Just don't piss her off
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Hahaha - I worship willow! She is my idol, my hero!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Everyone better watch out. I wouldn't let willow up on the table last night so she peed an her bed
> Honestly she is s very sweet girl. Just don't piss her off
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Willow is NOT a dirty girl She is the sweetest little thing ever! I will never piss her off again


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Willow has ATTITUDE!! love the littlest Molly pic's too


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

DB1 said:


> Willow has ATTITUDE!! love the littlest Molly pic's too


Be careful what you say about Willow cause Dudley might have a dump on your stairs or pee on his bed


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Beautiful pictures xx


----------

